# Arthur Hayes fires shots a Deribit



## CrunkLord420 (Mar 4, 2019)

BitMEX CEO Arthur Hayes threatens to eat Deribit like a chocolate bar: https://twitter.com/CryptoHayes/status/1102617809937416192 (https://archive.vn/Lm0OS)





I'm on #TeamDeribit

UPDATE: Deribit has fired back: https://twitter.com/DeribitExchange/status/1109099908416659457 (https://archive.vn/felXI)










UPDATE 2: *HE CAN'T KEEP GETTING AWAY WITH THIS*
https://twitter.com/CryptoHayes/status/1109283310620962817 (https://archive.vn/r1jaW)


----------

